

Rubber material harvests energy from small movements - brlewis
http://ecogeek.org/component/content/article/3057

======
anigbrowl
And an interesting background, which incidentally appears to validate what
seemed like fringe reports: [http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/012810-spy-
drone-data-...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/012810-spy-drone-data-
centers-green.html)

